# Spessart 8



## nikl69 (17. April 2019)

" Eine neue länderübergreifende Mountainbike-Strecke soll Radtouristen unter anderem auch in unserer Region locken. Das ist das Ziel der sogenannten „Spessart 8.“
Einer zukünftigen Fahrradstrecke in Form einer Acht, die auch durch Miltenberg und Großheubach gehen soll.
Die genaue Streckenführung wird aktuell erarbeitet.
Beteiligt an dem Projekt sind unter anderem der Main-Kinzig-Kreis sowie die Kreise Aschaffenburg und Miltenberg."

Bin gespannt, aber ist wohl gut für alle die gern auch längere Touren fahren, sollen einige 100Km sein mit ca. 20-25% Trailanteil. Finde alles gut was in dem Bereich gemacht wird.


----------



## sharky (17. April 2019)

klingt an sich gut, aber ich hege zweifel an der wirklichen MTB auslegung einer solchen strecke. wenn radtoursiten angezogen werden sollen, dann dürfte das eher auf e-bike fahrer abzielen. die sind ne große zielgruppe, die sich sicher auch mal ein paar tage durch den spessart schlängelt. und 25% trailanteil - spannend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (17. April 2019)

sharky schrieb:


> und 25% trailanteil - spannend


Was willst Du machen, wenn Du mit den vorhandenen Gegebenheiten arbeiten musst? Es fügt sich halt nicht 100 km lang in Achtform nahtlos ein Singletrail an den anderen...


----------



## nikl69 (17. April 2019)

immer dieses aber...
Mountainbike ist für jeden was anderes und es gibt genug die gerne Touren fahren, auch ohne Motor. Es soll eine ca. 400Km lange Strecke sein, es werden also einige KM Trail legal, das finde ich erstmal gut. Wie ich geschrieben hab, ich finde (fast) alles was getan wird gut, es muss nicht immer nur für hardcore Trailsüchtige sein und nein, ich fahre nicht nur Touren, und ja, ich mag sehr gern Trailtouren.
Bei uns haben sie aktuell einige schöne Trails legalisiert, klasse Sache!
Mal abgesehen davon, wer im Spessart zu Hause ist kennt die meisten Trails und braucht keine Route.


----------



## rattlebrain (17. April 2019)

sharky schrieb:


> ich hege zweifel an der wirklichen MTB auslegung einer solchen strecke



Naja, immerhin: http://www.lag-spessart.de/projekt-...enderuebergreifenden-mountainbikestrecke.html
- man scheint es doch ernst zu meinen mit dem Mountainbikemäßigen Charakter. Mal sehen ob irgendwas davon übrig bleibt.
An sich sind die Trails (vulgo Wanderwege) die dafür in Frage kommen in Bayern eh legal zu befahren.
Evtl. bringt so ein Projekt, wenn es denn wirklich mal steht und verwirklicht wird, daß man die Wege besser in Schuß hält oder nach dem Holzeinschlag auch wieder zum erkennbaren Wanderweg (Trail) zurückbaut.
Zur Zeit gehen im Spessart leider jedes Jahr einige Kilometer schöne trails einfach so dahin. Schleichend und unbemerkt. Denn der Spessart ist auch auf den Wanderwegen eher dünnfrequentiert.


----------



## rattlebrain (2. Mai 2019)

aha:
https://www.bikemap.net/de/r/4821855/#/z10/49.9948845,9.336319/terrain


----------



## Bejak (2. Mai 2019)

Knapp 400 km und knapp 7000 hm. Oder 7 Tage lang jeden Tag knapp 60 km und 1000 hm. Ob solch eine Rundtour was für die Masse ist? Da finde ich die Geopark-Touren attraktiver.


----------



## sharky (3. Mai 2019)

naja. also 60km und 1000hm sind aus MTB-sport-sicht nicht viel. eher gemütlich. ich würd das eher auf 4-5 tage eindampfen. man stelle sich eben die frage, wer die zielgruppe ist. "echte" und nicht-strom-befeuerte biker mit sportlichen ambitionen fahren vermutlich nicht da hin weil eher zu lasch und lulu... für die e-biker ist es fast schon zu viel. trotz motor. so vong alter der fahrer und so her. die haben, rein von den technischen daten her, IMHO genau die lücke getroffen, die man nicht mit publikum besetzt bekommt


----------



## Bejak (3. Mai 2019)

sharky schrieb:


> naja. also 60km und 1000hm sind aus MTB-sport-sicht nicht viel.


Wenn man so eine oder 2 Touren pro Woche macht, gebe ich dir recht. Aber 7 Stück hintereinander?

Letztendlich kommst du aber zum selben Ergebnis wie ich. Landschaftlich und Geländemäßig ist die Gegend eher was für die Naherholung aus Rheinmain oder Würzburg, aber da macht man keine 7-Tages-Tour mit Übernachtung, sondern eher morgends hin, Auto an den Startpunkt gestellt, den ganzen Tag in die Pedale getreten, Abends Bike wieder an/ins Auto und heim. Oder maximal 2-Tages-Touren (Wochenende!) Da sind die Geopark-Routen, die man größtenteils wegen Überschneidung auch zusammenfassen und verlängern kann, interessanter.


----------



## sharky (3. Mai 2019)

jep. so sehe ich das auch. zeitlich und von der entfernung wie ein alpencross. von den höhemetern und den trails wie eine wochenendrunde für die familie. bißchen was gemischt aus allem. aber statt der eierlegenden wollmilchsau wohl eher ein wolpertinger, was dabei rauskam


----------



## rattlebrain (3. Mai 2019)

wenn man sich den track so anschaut, dann ist das genau das Gelände mit dem man sich hier im Spessart auf der Feierabend- und Wochenendrunde halt "herumschlagen" muß. Und so sehr ich mir das wünschen würde, aber auf 25% (Single-)Trailanteil kommt man leider allermeistens nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nikl69 (3. Mai 2019)

Von so einer Strecke kann man halten was man will, aber dieses Gemeckere, wird nix gemacht wird gemeckert, wird was gemacht wird auch gemeckert, himmel......es muss sie doch keiner fahren. Abgesehen davon gibt es vielleicht ein paar die gern mal im Spessart Urlaub machen und das schöne Gebirge kennen lernen wollen. Fertig sind sie offenbar auch noch nicht.
https://www.gnz.de/region/main-kinzig-kreis/spessart-8-uberwindet-grenzen-JC1260029



> Zwischen den hessischen Spessartkommunen wie Bad Orb und Bad Soden-Salmünster im Norden und den bayerischen Kommunen wie Großheubach und Miltenberg im Süden *werden mehrere Moutainbike-Rundkurse entwickelt*, die die Form einer Acht haben werden. Die Strecken sollen als einzelne oder kombinierbare Schleifen interessierten Radtouristen zur Verfügung stehen.



Im übrigen bin ich auch oft im Spessart unterwegs, ich kann mir Touren zusammen stellen die weit mehr als 25% Trailanteil haben. Ich denke aber nicht dass es bei so einem Projekt um Trails geht, die wollen natürlich aus den Spessart näher bringen und es gibt bestimmt genug ambitionierte Tourenfahrer denen das gefällt. Es gibt auch verlängerte Woends, da es ne 8 wird, kann man ja wunderbar in der Mitte teilen.


----------



## sharky (6. Mai 2019)

nikl69 schrieb:


> Von so einer Strecke kann man halten was man will, aber dieses Gemeckere, wird nix gemacht wird gemeckert, wird was gemacht wird auch gemeckert, himmel......es muss sie doch keiner fahren.


es geht doch nicht (nur) um die strecke sondern eher darum, dass das marketing an so ziemlich allen zielgruppen vorbeizuzielen scheint...





nikl69 schrieb:


> Im übrigen bin ich auch oft im Spessart unterwegs, ich kann mir Touren zusammen stellen die weit mehr als 25% Trailanteil haben. Ich denke aber nicht dass es bei so einem Projekt um Trails geht, die wollen natürlich aus den Spessart näher bringen und es gibt bestimmt genug ambitionierte Tourenfahrer denen das gefällt.


womit du @Bejak und mich im prinzip bestätigst. für ambitionierte biker wären mehr als 25% trailanteil wünschenswert. dass es geht, bestätigst du ja selbst. für leute, die eine woche im hügelland rumrollen und eher in die kategorie e-biker fallen, isses zu geländig. 


man sollte halt mal anfangen zu trennen: strecken / ausschilderung an sich: sehr schön. bewerben als wochentour: flasche richtung


----------



## nikl69 (6. Mai 2019)

Mir geht es einfach nur darum zu sagen, hört auf zu meckern. Ich finde es nicht schön wenn eine Arbeit von anderen kritisiert wird und schon ganz und gar wenn sie noch nichteinmal fertig ist. Ich finde das respektlos denen gegenüber die hier ihre Zeit investieren, ein Projekt planen (mit Sicherheit denken die sich irgendetwas dabei) sich arbeit machen (gararantiert nicht zu wenig) und was auf die Beine stellen. Schlecht geredet wird immer schnell. Warum machst du dir Gedanken über die Zielgruppe, das kann uns doch egal sein und ob das an allen Zielgruppen vorbei geht...das kann und will ich nicht beurteilen, vielleicht, vielleicht auch nicht. Ich glaube aber schon dass es genug gibt ihren Spaß mit sowas haben, aber meine Meinung ist hier auch egal, denn ich decke nur meine eigene Meinung ab.
Klar kann man so eine Tour mit Trails planen, vielleicht kommt sowas auch noch, bin aber zu 100% davon überzeugt dass es dann die falschen Trails sind, in der falschen Gegend, zu heftig, zu langweilig......und überhaupt deckt es dann auch nur wieder eine kleine Zielgruppe ab.......alles nur Mist was die anderen da machen ........


----------



## rattlebrain (6. Mai 2019)

nikl69 schrieb:


> hört auf zu meckern


also, ich habe mir die 14 vorangegangen posts gerade nochmal gründlich durchgelesen.
Ich finde eigentlich nur einen user der über andere meckert.
Beim Rest meine ich eher wohlwollende Zustimmung zu finden, daß etwas gemacht wird. Und dann halt auch Bedauern darüber, daß das Konzept möglicherweise so nicht aufgehen könnte und die Arbeit, die das Projekt sicherlich kosten wird, verpufft.
Daß die Kommentare hin und wieder flapsig daherkommen liegt auch ganz einfach an der Forumsplattform selbst. Damit sollte man aber klar kommen, wenn man hier verkehrt. 
Hier ein Projekt im Entwicklungsstatus zu präsentieren, und dann zu mäkeln wenn auch kritisch darüber reflektiert wird - sorry, aber das ist die falsche Herangehensweise. Man sollte vielmehr anderen Meinungen Raum geben, und sehen was evtl. davon doch nicht so falsch ist.


----------



## nikl69 (6. Mai 2019)

da sind wir komplett anderer Meinung, ich les da genau anders rum und von "wohlwollende Zustimmung" kann ich nichts erkennen. Mein Projekt ist es nicht, ich wollte nur völlig wertfrei informieren dass so eine Strecke kommt. Wenn das so gewollt ist und ihr das so für richtig haltet, die Arbeit anderer in Einzelteile zu zerflücken bevor man beurteilen kann ob was falsch ist(wenn man es denn überhaupt kann), gut, dann zieh ich mich zurück und lass euch machen.....


----------



## Bejak (6. Mai 2019)

Naja, sollen die halt mal machen. Ich habe den GPX-Track in meine KMZ-Datei mit rein genommen. Muss ja nicht heißen, dass man das Ding auch komplett fährt. Aber so hat man wenigstens MTB taugliche Strecken gesammelt, deren Teilstücke man bei Bedarf/Gelegenheit mitbenutzen kann. Ne Hotelübernachtung wird daraus aber nicht. Was mich allerdings doch wundert, ist dass der Spessart-MTB-Hotspot Hahnenkamm auf dem Track weitläufig umfahren wird, auf die 'paar' km wäre es bei der Länge der Tour nun auch nicht mehr angekommen. Dabei wäre der HK für den geneigten 8er-Fahrer aus Rheinmain ein schicker autoloser Startpunkt in die Runde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (7. Mai 2019)

Bejak schrieb:


> Naja, sollen die halt mal machen. Ich habe den GPX-Track in meine KMZ-Datei mit rein genommen. Muss ja nicht heißen, dass man das Ding auch komplett fährt. Aber so hat man wenigstens MTB taugliche Strecken gesammelt, deren Teilstücke man bei Bedarf/Gelegenheit mitbenutzen kann. Ne Hotelübernachtung wird daraus aber nicht. Was mich allerdings doch wundert, ist dass der Spessart-MTB-Hotspot Hahnenkamm auf dem Track weitläufig umfahren wird, auf die 'paar' km wäre es bei der Länge der Tour nun auch nicht mehr angekommen. Dabei wäre der HK für den geneigten 8er-Fahrer aus Rheinmain ein schicker autoloser Startpunkt in die Runde.


.


----------



## Hugo (7. Mai 2019)

Find ich gut, was da gemacht/geplant wird.
Bei der Kombination MKK / Großheubach musste ich zunächst an den Eselsweg denken, aber der scheint, wenn dann nur geringfügig Verwendung zu finden.
Da ist es fast ein wenig schade, dass ich dieses Jahr wohl nicht mehr mit dem bike in den Spessart komme.
Der Hahnenkamm passt da imho gar nicht rein. Zum einen viel zu weit vom schuss, der nächste Punkt zur Route ist wohl der Engländer, und leider gibt’s zwischen Hahnenkamm und dem Rest der Route verhältnismäßig wenig gute Wege, weil die Gegend einfach viel zu dicht besiedelt ist. Alle Nase lang irgend ein Kaff, oft mit schlechten Umfahrmöglichkeiten. Will auch nicht wissen wie der Golfclub in Rottenberg reagiert, wenn direkt am Ende der driving range ein Mtb weg ausgeschildert ist. 
Ist jetzt schon suboptimal.....so ein Golfball kann ganz schön weit fliegen

Nene ....lasst den Hahnenkamm den Hanauern und Offenbachern und den Jungs vom Tobi


----------



## Affekopp (12. Januar 2020)

Tolles Projekt   

Nachdem ich die letzten Monate bereits einige Spessart Weg 3 Schilder erspäht habe bin ich nach heutiger Recherche auf dieses Projekt aufmerksam geworden. 

Egal wie liebevoll die Streckenführung ist - das Projekt wird in jedem Fall auch indirekt den Landkreis Aschaffenburg bzgl. MTB Förderung mehr in die Pflicht nehmen. Im Vergleich zu den angrenzenden Kreisen sind hier die „offiziellen“ Möglichkeiten bisher rar gesäht.


----------



## Affekopp (12. Januar 2020)

sharky schrieb:


> klingt an sich gut, aber ich hege zweifel an der wirklichen MTB auslegung einer solchen strecke. wenn radtoursiten angezogen werden sollen, dann dürfte das eher auf e-bike fahrer abzielen. die sind ne große zielgruppe, die sich sicher auch mal ein paar tage durch den spessart schlängelt. und 25% trailanteil - spannend



Ich habe mir mal den GPS Track grob reingezogen. 

Schaut nach einer Mischung von Eselsweg, Hasenstabweg, Rotweinwanderweg, Spessartweg 1 + 2 (ggf. +3 der noch nicht veröffentlicht ist und ich noch nicht im Detail kenne). Der Bad Orber Haupttrail scheint auch dabei zu sein und bei Biber gäbe es auch eine nette Abfahrt (die aber in dem Track nicht dabei ist). 

Da sind überall schöne Passagen drin. Die grobe Routenführung hat somit das Potential für eine traillastige MTB Runde. 

Mal schauen ob Sie es ausschöpfen. An anderen Stellen konnte ich die gewählte Wegführung nicht nachvollziehen, aber es scheint wohl auch das gesteckte Ziel zu sein „durch“ alle Ortschaften durchzufahren.


----------



## Zementsack (4. Februar 2020)

Das Projekt hat es jetzt auch in den Haushalt des Landkreises Main-Spessart geschafft. Mit 50000 Euro für 2020, was mehr ist, als vor drei Jahren von LAG Spessart in Gemünden angesetzt wurde, da waren es noch knapp 30000 Euro. Ich habe das Vergnügen, über die derzeit laufenden Haushaltsberatungen zu berichten. Wenn ich lese, "im Focus steht eine grenzüberschreitende MTB-Route von 378 km, davon 315 km auf bayerischen Gebiet und 123 km im LK MSP", klingt das erstmal gut. Doch dann kommst: "Ein Planunsbüro sollte eine für MTBler genehmigungsfähige Route durch den Spessart in Form einer 8 suche und diese auf ihre Genehmigungsfähigkeit überprüfen", geht schon eine Warnlampe an. Weiter "Leider wurde der Auftrag nicht fristgerecht in der notwendigen Aussagekraft erfüllt" und "bedauerlicherweise vor allem, dass die Genehmigungsfähigkeit nicht auftragsgemäß herausgearbeitet wurde, so dass das Einholen von Genehmigungen die größte Herausforderung darstellt".
Die 50000 Euro HH-Ansatz sind vor allem für die einmaligen Makierungsarbeiten (35000 bis 40000 Euro), für die Pflege hat der Kreis-Bauhof keine Kapazitäten mehr frei.
Vor allem habe ich arge Bedenken, was von der Idee "traillastige Strecke" übrig bleibt wenn die Genehmigungen durch sind. Ich erinnere mich auch noch an die Erweiterung des Bikewald-Projekts in den Sinngrund hinein. Nachdem die Routen tatsächlich genutzt wurden verschwanden auf wundersame Weise Markierungsschilder.


----------

